# Android gleich Java?



## Webmaster Pazi (1. Dez 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Es ist gerade die Frage aufgetaucht, ob Android Java ist? Ist es wirklich so, oder ist Android etwas anderes?

Ich meine, wenn Sun Java anders benennt, obwohl es schon ein namen für mobile geräte gibt (Java ME) dann wird Android etwas anderes sein.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## z-mon (1. Dez 2010)

@see: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/wiki/Android_%28Betriebssystem%29


----------



## Landei (1. Dez 2010)

Android übernimmt Betriebssystemfunktionen (wie einst Java-OS), ist im Vergleich zu JavaSE zurechtgestutzt (ähnlich wie J2ME), und wird nicht zu normalen Java Byte-Code compiliert, sonder in Byte-Code für die virtuellen Maschine namens "Dalvik".

Siehe auch Android (Betriebssystem) ? Wikipedia


----------



## Marco13 (1. Dez 2010)

Was ist Java? (auch eine Insel, ja, aber ...) die Sprache? Die VM? Die Plattform?
Was auch immer es ist: Android ist ihm sehr ähnlich. Jedenfalls ist der Quellcode für ein "Android/Dalvik-Progamm" ganz normales Java. Er wird nur in etwas anderes übersetzt. Aber auch intern haben Class-Dateien und Dalvik-Dateien unübersehbare Gemeinsamkeiten. (Abgesehen davon dass bei Dalvik unverständlicherweise ziemlich rumgekrampft wurde um ein paar bytes einzusparen... WENN es von etwas in Zukunft "genug" geben wird, dann doch vom Speicher...).


----------

